# wise to feed a new split during nectar flow?



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm doing my 1st-ever split next week. Have no idea how my original hive'll look when I go in (haven't inspected in 2 weeks, but it looked OK -- a deep and medium -- then. Lots of bees outside) . But .... should I start feeding the split from the get-go? I'm placing a new queen into the split and leaving the old (and apparently really good) queen in the orig.

I'm told nectar flow locally has peaked, but I'm guessing that means there should still be plenty for a while (?) for The Girls.

Suggestions/ideas would be appreciated. :s


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm in Eastern, NC so our conditions are pretty similar. There's a strong nectar flow going right now, so providing your split has plenty of foragers bringing in pollen and nectar and your frames have some resources, I wouldn't feed them.


----------



## Banemorth (Feb 28, 2015)

If you're not moving the split far away all the foragers will return to the parent colony. I'd feed them for at least a week or two unless you're giving them enough honey to tide them over. My 2c. I give them some sugar water and pollen substitute with their new queen to get them going.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I am all about giving them the best chance to grow to size. I usually include a frame with nectar and pollen, If it's not enough or the hive I'm split from does not have it readily available I will feed small amounts often just pour some directly in an empty frame.


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

Provide the 1:1 to them. If they take it, you know they needed it. If they refuse it, they are getting what they need. Most likely, they will need something. It is better to feed to success than to cry from failure. Also, think about this, once the flow ceases and we go into dearth, the small upstarts are the robbing targets. Getting to enough strength to defend a small entrance is important so your not managing a colony that's on its heels.


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

Much obliged, guys. It'll be an adventure, I know. Last year the bees (a totally different population than this year's) surprised me when - contrary to what anybody would expect -- they'd done basically nothing since the previous inspection. My nightmare in this case: having the new queen I ordered (from a Forum pal) and, on opening the hive, finding not enough of a population to really make a decent split.

NOW I'm wondering .... if I see on opening the hive Monday that the #s just aren't there for populating a 10-frame deep with 3 well-worked frames and extra bees dumped in (+ frame feeder, if I go that route), should I just use one of my 5-frame nucs (and would have to forego the feeder, no matter what, since it's 2 frames wide)?

The more answers I get, the more questions I have .....


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I feed them until the split is a wintering/crop producing unit. Sugar makes bees, bees make honey.


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

If I felt the need to feed, I would be more inclined to give them pollen. That's more important for brood production. My default approach is to not feed unless it is absolutely necessary and/or there isn't enough food variety in the area.


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

I look at it this way, if in doubt sugar is cheap, bees are expensive.


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

NorthMaine said:


> I look at it this way, if in doubt sugar is cheap, bees are expensive.


Roger that -- and I bought 15 lb of sugar today (just-in-case) ...


----------

